# Looking for duck rights on your deer lease



## Boudreaux (Feb 5, 2012)

If you've got a deer lease in North GA that has a swamp, pond, or marsh area that holds ducks, I might want to lease the duck rights to the property.

Pick up some extra $ for you deer lease by leasing these rights.  I won't deer hunt the property, I'm only interested in the duck rights.

We can negotiate the when, where and cost.

Contact me if you are interested in picking up extra $ for your deer club.


----------



## Boudreaux (Feb 22, 2012)

bump


----------



## Boudreaux (Apr 28, 2012)

ttt


----------

